
Delete any Facebook users’s entire album - paulrigor
https://blog.darabi.me/2017/11/image-removal-vulnerability-in-facebook.html
======
straffin
This is really interesting. Does anyone know how they (likely) fixed it?
Perhaps by disallowing existing image IDs in new poll postings?

